

Did anyone try pay per non-click advertising?  Would that result in better targeting by advertisers? - amichail


======
bkrausz
Interesting idea, I can see it portrayed as "you are providing us a service by
targeting your ads, and therefore we want to make sure they are as targeted as
possible." I don't think advertisers would like it, because it relies heavily
on the quality of a site's traffic, but it sounds great for ad networks.

But no, I don't believe it's been done (could be wrong though...)

------
ed
You'd essentially be motivated to seek poor returns for a campaign. How would
that create value for the advertiser?

~~~
amichail
The advertiser would be motivated to create better ads and target them well.

~~~
ed
Brick-and-mortars aren't good at targeting internet users -- that's precisely
why Google does so well.

Most companies would much rather outsource this task since it's very rarely
close to their core competencies.

